# Friendliest countries you've been to - Your opinion



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

In my opinion, the friendliest country that I've been to was Cambodia. The people were very hospitable, smiled most of the time and didn't try to hard to sell you stuffs and would simply stop bothering you once you've told them that you don't want to buy it. 

I've been to many Asian countries and Vietnam is another one that I enjoyed (my ancestral land) but the persistent hawking was a minor thumb down.


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Cuba, for sure! Proud and friendly... a good and special combination.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Turkey and Malaysia


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

Portugal. Well educated and very friendly people.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Turkey, Tunisia and South Korea.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Japan... Singapore... Norway... France... and considering my aweful German Germany had to get credit too 

Basicly everywhere I've gone has been very firendly, with the exeption of Spain and the Middle East ( although Kuwait was pretty firendly too - atleast in the malls and shops... )

Spain isn't bad - but the respect for the customers seems to be non-existant... I can only stand to wait for so many minutes while the clerk is laughing and talking on the phone prentending you ain't there :bash:


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

^^ Well, that's your opinion.

Comparing Spain with the middle East it is just crap... Spaniards are famous for their friendliness. Honestly, I see very weird that you complain about Spain, but then you mention France and Germany in your "friendly group".

That about Spaniards not respecting the customers... Sorry, but I find it weird too. The problem is that many people from other european countries believe they are from a superior place and that they have the right to do what they want and that should be treated like if they were better or something. My aunt have a hotel and I've seen quite a lot of foreigners like that, with 2 suitcases of clothing and 5 at full of arrogance. And don't forget the ones who come here thinking that you can be drunk all day, all night and that you can put your hand on any girl's back... And obviously they are took by police. But they are hipocrit enough to say then back in their countries that Spain sucks...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Comparing Spain with the middle East it is just crap...


Are you Spanish? If yes, so much for Spanish friendliness... :lol:


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Are you Spanish? If yes, so much for Spanish friendliness... :lol:


Of course I'm not. I'm only friendly with asian girls.
In fact, if you met me face to face and you didn't know where I came from, you wouldn't relate me with Spain, because the only one thing I have in myself from Spain is my nationality.

-------------------

I forgot to talk about friendly countries...

Well, In Europe I found very friendly eastern europeans. Some weeks ago I was in china and they were nice too, although I found offensive that some people confused me with a yank :lol: I have not been in Japan, but I've meet a lot of Japanese and yes, they are very friendly. New Yorkers were very friendly too. I don't know if I ever met a trully and an american born when I was there :lol:, but yes, most of the people were friendly...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Mexico is hands down one of the friendliest countries I have been to (excluding central america of course!)
If you go to the mercado they will go out of their way to get what you want and the customer service is great well at some places*


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I think you can't generalise the friendliness of a whole countries population. If at all you can generalise the friendliness of people from certain regions/ cities. Berliners are for example considered unfriendly folks while people from Hamburg are considered friendly (not everywhere in germany though).


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh, by FAR the most friendly one was *Argentina*. The people are always very very nice and really well educated.

I also liked people in Canada and Spain, very gentle.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

People in Canada were cool.


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

Canada, South Korea, China


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Turkey and Malaysia


thanks!...come again to Malaysia:wave:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Adam_Woowei said:


> Well, that's your opinion.
> 
> Comparing Spain with the middle East it is just crap... Spaniards are famous for their friendliness. Honestly, I see very weird that you complain about Spain, but then you mention France and Germany in your "friendly group"..


Mate.. I think you are taking me too seriusly... I like Spain ( why else would I go there? )

I just don't think it's a friendly nation... clerks don't respect you ( even in big supermarkets and malls ) people push and cut lines and waiters are - well some of them - so rude I would have left had it been in Denmark...

I can have been extremely unlucky on my two trips to Spain, but I very much doubt it...

However Spain has a lot of other good things going for it - and it's ofcause not like everyone has been rude to me - I've just experienced stuff in Spain I haven't anywhere else...

But as I mentioned above I like Spain and will probable go there again as soon as this fall, so it's not something that scares me away... I just wouldn't consider it a friendly country compared to the other places I've been...

The only bad experiance I've had in France was a clerk at McDonald's who didn't understand what "two cheeseburgers" was until my 5th try where he yelled out.. "uhh deu tjeizebuhgehrz!!!!" hno:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Portugal, without any doubt!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugal for sure.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

luisdaniel said:


> Portugal. Well educated and very friendly people.





cesco_82 said:


> Portugal, without any doubt!





Paulo2004 said:


> Portugal for sure.


:bowtie: :cheers1: :bowtie:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Turkey,Azerbaijan,Egypt,Germany

the rudest are in Czech rep. and Russia


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah the japs are definitly a friendly bunch, however after some time it feels like hypocrisy and you have no idea what the all friendly guy in front of you is actualy thinking.

Among the other countries I have visited

Italy: The people are just warm over there
USA: very friendly people, although they can get annoying by shouting all the time. It also depends on the regions you visit quite a lot.
Peru: The people seem cold at first, but once you get to know them a bit better they are some of the nicest I have met
Spain: Average, some people are cool, others are not, it really depends on what kind of person you have in front of you, and maybe on the spanish region as well.
Czech republic: The worst I have met at least in Prague, people won't answer if you, politly, ask them the time in the street it seems. They also get pretty annoying when drunk, and this without mentioning the fact that they will do anything to rip you off.
czech girls however are something else 
Belgium (walonia) I was suprised at how cold the people where over there, in France, because of comic books from belgium, jokes, or just the way they are presented in movies, I sort of had integrated a stereotypes of them as funny people.
Well, not really the case....
Tunisia: some of them really (I mean REALLY) want to sell you stuff, which is normal for a third world country (I do not mean this pejoratively). But overall nice and direct people.
England: Such a contrast between some antisocial youth and the others, who are rather shy.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

stef17 said:


> What does everyone think of English people in terms of being friendly, helpful, welcoming etc? Obviously it depends where you visit in England but on the whole I think English people are generally friendly and helpful to foreign visitors. Opinions please.


I was in London a few years back... and I had no problems...

The friendlyness level was about that of Germany and Austria I would say...

However Brits seems to smile more when they talk to you... so a thumbs up for that! 


I also lived a an international camp packed with Brits in for several months ( Sheibah, Iraq )... there they were a bit more reserved and not really that friendly... but I think that has a lot to do with the difference in Danish and British military dicipline... many consider us too relaxed... 

A few hot friendly British nurses ( and a doctor ) were so kind to X-ray me after a back injury - no complaints about them...


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Austria kay:
Australia 
Belgium 50/50
Czech Rep. kay:
Denmark kay:
Estonia kay:
France kay:
Germany kayexcept for Bavaria :down: )
Hungary 50/50
Italy 
Lithuania kay:
Monaco :yes:
Netherlands :down::down::down:
Norway kay:
Poland 
Portugal kay:
Spain kay:
Switzerland kay:
Turkey kay:
UK: 50/50
USA: kay:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't like generalizations about nations. Sometimes people do not understand the aspects of a nation and consider that nation as rude. Some people complain of the waiters in Spain for being just too rude. But, guys, that's the way they do it in Spain, it's just the distance they have while talking. 

When I was in Spain i was lookong for the zoo in Fuengirola. I stopped a local and asked him in English. Obviously, he did not speak English and ... decided to take me there.  

Waiters are not representative of a nation. Go sightseeing and then say if people are friendly or not. My vote goes for friendly Spaniards.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Just my top 3:

1 .Greece (by far)
2. Texas
3. Brazil


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Most Friendly: New Zealand, Australia (Adelaide, Darwin), Taiwan (Taitung), rural Uruguay and Scotland.

Least friendly: Argentina (Buenos Aires), Taiwan (Kaohsiung), Brazil (Porto Alegre), Sweden, West Germany (Western Germany as of 2007), United States, Canada (Ottawa, Montreal, Vancouver, London, Kingston, Calgary, Edmonton (getting worse), Toronto, Winnipeg), Uruguay (Montevideo), France (Paris) and England (London).


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Australia would be one of the friendliest nations in western world while England really hits the bottom in last decade or so.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

America is a lot more friendly than most places in Europe, especially Northern Europe where folks walk around with dour looks on their faces most of the time, and even the people in the tourism service industry (hotel workers, waiters, clerks) are irritable and act they are doing you a big favor by accepting your business. hno:


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Do you find that the less worthy a place is to visit, the more humble and friendly the locals tend to be?


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Do you find that the less worthy a place is to visit, the more humble and friendly the locals tend to be?


Not really, no.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it also depends on the type of person you are (even race, sex, etc., which, you have to admit, plays a role in certain places around the world), and your ability to communicate.

Borat, I think, is a good illustration of what COULD happen (not just in the US, but around the world too) if cultural miscommunication is too great, or whatever.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Paddington said:


> America is a lot more friendly than most places in Europe, especially Northern Europe where folks walk around with dour looks on their faces most of the time, and even the people in the tourism service industry (hotel workers, waiters, clerks) are irritable and act they are doing you a big favor by accepting your business. hno:


And where in Northern Europe might that be if I may ask.... our countries do have names you know!

Typical attitude from a Northern American Continent guy! :cheers:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Paddington said:


> America is a lot more friendly than most places in Europe


but more superficial-friendly but I quite like that...


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

but against every generalization...I would say that I found everytimes I went there more friendly Germans than Spaniards...especially at the first impact they were less diffident...


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

I find people in most countries are quite friendly. Two that stands out in my opinion are Myanmar and Ukraine (although some of the old communist attitude of not caring about the customers remains, but it's rare)


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Japan, New Zealand, Brunei and Indonesia (Bali have a greatest friendliest people!)


----------



## bpg_nl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ita Simpsone said:


> Netherlands :down::down::down:


What Happened?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't like these threads... they're completely subjective and just serve to wind people up


----------

